
The more time that children chat on social media, the less happy they feel - jansho
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/apr/09/social-networks--children-chat-feel-less-happy-facebook-instagram-whatsapp
======
Safety1stClyde
> shows that the more time children spend chatting on Facebook, Snapchat,
> WhatsApp and Instagram, the less happy they feel about their school work

Maybe they have spent less time on the school work because they spent more
time chatting.

> However, the economists were surprised to find nothing to support the
> popular theory that time spent on social networks had an adverse effect on
> children because it left them less time to do other, potentially more
> rewarding, activities.

Well there are only twenty-four hours in the day, so if they spent X hours on
social media that only leaves 24 - X hours for other activities, so that
doesn't make any sense whatsoever.

